
Roxy grabs $2.2MM to build Alexa-like voice devices customized for business - camurban
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/15/roxy-grabs-2-2-million-seed-investment-to-build-alexa-like-voice-devices-customized-for-business/
======
wfels
Would be interesting to know how many guests use roxy and how they team tries
to increase that number.

------
jstep84
Currently with Alexa, I only use the native app and almost never use third
party apps because it's a burden to navigate to and use. There's a lot of
value in flipping the model around so that businesses can have control over
the native app experience

------
Kela
I'm excited about their platform for hotels and envision an amazing user
experiences for the occupants, especially when trying to access room service.

------
nick007
This is a big new open sea of a platform with tons of potential and it sounds
like Mr Urban is thinking about it correctly.

